# AMORYN AND SEREDYN



## sammy6682 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hello,

has anyone ever tried these natural medicines for treatment of social anxiety?

I am thinking of trying them but they are expensive so any feedback would be appreciated.


This is what ive found out about amoryn:

AMORYN chases your blues away by combining the wisdom of nature with the power of science. The active ingredients in AMORYN have been clinically proven to help relieve mild or moderate depression and anxiety. By boosting the brain's natural capacity for happiness, AMORYN restores emotional vitality to your life without expensive prescriptions or nasty side-effects. 

The AMORYN formula has been scientifically designed to put a spring in your step and a smile on your face. Its main ingredient is hyperforin which is the active ingredient in St John's Wort, but combined with 5-HTP and B vitamins makes AMORYN a natural alternative to conventional medicine.


----------



## sammy6682 (Dec 12, 2005)

anyone??????????????????


----------



## phobbic (Jan 27, 2006)

well i have tried seredyn...dont take it regularly but on as 'as needed' basis...it seems to help a bit...not too much though.


----------

